# FWIW - setup that Harbor Freight Solar array today



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I ordered this in Nov but because of classes didnt have time to get it all setup. Having done that today if anyone is interested, here's what I learned...

The instructions aren't well written. They're not outright lies, but they could help a little bit more than they do. For example when you're looking at the two bags of screws, and trying to figure out which bag is which... and the parts list in the manual says BOTH have the same number of screws (12) and NEITHER of them have 12 screws in the bag. Well... I wont repeat anything I said in polite company, but someone's ears are burning... 
-- oh and it's the short screws for the pvc tube connections, the long screws for the panel to frame connections. That definitely makes sense, but it would have been nice if they called that out.

Also, unlike the diagrams in the manual, the washer goes on the side of the pvc tube, not the side of the screw on the panel. 

They left a little plug in one of the holes, and it's noticeably smaller in diameter than all the other holes on the panels. I elected to skip this one, I'll use my drill and open that hole up a little bit more this weekend.

everything else seems to have worked just fine! I can now turn LIVE sunlight into manufactured florescent light at will!!! :nuts: I knew I wouldn't be able to do very much with this setup from the beginning, but I got a pretty good price during the black friday sale and I wanted to buy it to play around with it.

It also increased my preps because it forced me to go get the power inverter from Lowes, I've wanted one of those in my truck for years and years, and lowes is like... a block away... but I just never got around to it. Now I finally have one, and I should have done at least that part of this a LONG time ago.

I'm going to buy a couple new marine deep cycle batteries and a trickle charger. I'll play around and see what kind of return I get. I really dont expect that much but I want to see how long my dehydrator will last, or if it can run my HF cheapie air compressor. 

I could have spent the money on mason jars and been very happy, but now I've got a new toy to learn with and spur interest for improving it later on!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Once you get to play around with it a bit please post a follow up! I have looked at these but the reviews were not promising. I know these will not power a house but would be interested in real world applications on a limited use basis. Things like you mentioned running a small compressor, dehydrator and other small household appliances.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I got one of these also for extended camping. I agree on mental gymnastics with the screws. I have not plugged it all in yet.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone go camping with just a flashlight for electronics anymore  Not judging really I"m not as I was shocked when my GF and I first got together we went camping and she had to bring an extension cord and buy the kids a new portable DVD player. I was like REALLY ugh dn't even get me going there anyway. Anyway I am intrested in a after action report on the usefulness of the solar system as bought. Oh and does it appear to be expandable or are you pretty well stuck withit as is.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Oh and does it appear to be expandable or are you pretty well stuck withit as is."

Of course it is expandable! But you may need a bigger controller. One of my neighbors has 3 sets up on his shed roof.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

Your further along than me..I have boxes of solar chips waiting to be soldered together  I'v been eyeballing HFs for a couple yrs waiting for a super deal.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> Does anyone go camping with just a flashlight for electronics anymore  Not judging really I"m not as I was shocked when my GF and I first got together we went camping and she had to bring an extension cord and buy the kids a new portable DVD player. I was like REALLY ugh dn't even get me going there anyway. Anyway I am intrested in a after action report on the usefulness of the solar system as bought. Oh and does it appear to be expandable or are you pretty well stuck withit as is.


I said extended camping as in maybe permanant... I just didn' t want to sound like one of those nutty prepper types.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah around here if you don't sound like a prepper we think your a nutty sheep


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Swampwood said:


> Your further along than me..I have boxes of solar chips waiting to be soldered together  I'v been eyeballing HFs for a couple yrs waiting for a super deal.


Swampwood, you probably already know what to do if you have the parts... just in case you don't, I put a box of solar cells together into a panel a little over a year ago and did a write up about the process.

http://www.culexpipiens.com/library/SolarDIYGuide.pdf


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Does anyone go camping with just a flashlight for electronics anymore  Not judging really I"m not as I was shocked when my GF and I first got together we went camping and she had to bring an extension cord and buy the kids a new portable DVD player. I was like REALLY ugh dn't even get me going there anyway. Anyway I am intrested in a after action report on the usefulness of the solar system as bought. Oh and does it appear to be expandable or are you pretty well stuck withit as is.





jnrdesertrats said:


> I said extended camping as in maybe permanant... I just didn' t want to sound like one of those nutty prepper types.


When the zombies come, they'll eat the non prepper types first


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Swampwood said:


> I've been eyeballing HF's for a couple yrs waiting for a super deal


They AREN'T anymore.
Back when a decent 30-watt mono-crystalline panel was $300. the HF kits were a pretty good deal. Just as an FYI, the amorphous HF panels are rated at 45 watts but are more realistically rated between 25-30 watts.

Good quality solar panels are down to around $1.00 a watt now. There is no reason to buy the HF panels/kit anymore.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

CulexPipiens said:


> Swampwood, you probably already know what to do if you have the parts... just in case you don't, I put a box of solar cells together into a panel a little over a year ago and did a write up about the process.
> 
> http://www.culexpipiens.com/library/SolarDIYGuide.pdf


Great write-up, Thanks
Last yr? I started on the tabs but my solder wasn't holding, Been back in box ever since. I wish you had a better pic of the final +- wiring(end of runs to bars)

Hows that panel been holding up???


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have it in use, but it is just sitting out in the open in the garage and it still is in perfect shape. Hopefully this summer I'll have it connected and in use. With the sealent the wiring and cells are well protected.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would like to know more about the pour sealant... I wonder if it really does stay clear in the sun. Most of the cheaper pour sealant gets very cloudy due to UV rays damage.


----------

